# MUFE haul and MAC tiny haul



## geeko (Jul 28, 2010)

Bought the following"







MUFE aqua cream e/s in 11, 13 and 19
MUFE HD cream blush in 6, 7 and 12

MAC 130 brush
MAC 131 brush
MAC #7 lash

Urban Decay summer palette.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice haul! I like all the stuff you got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I NEED that purple aqua cream--why haven't I bought it already? Sephora must have been out or something because I don't know why I'd pass that one up.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

Great haul! The brushes are awesome! And three more blushes?


----------



## n_c (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jul 28, 2010)

GREAT HAUL! XD Love MUFE HD blushes <3


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2010)

Yup 3 more blushers to my blush collection susanne. I plan to collect all the MUFE HD creme blushers .... slowly by slowly lol


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

That UD palette is so pretty!


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice haul those aqua creams must be nice


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome haul! I need to try MUFE HD Cream Blush and Aqua Creams!


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 4, 2010)

Great haul, enjoy it.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Ahhh, you're making me want to order MUFE cream blushes right this second! Great haul!


----------



## anne082 (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice haul,  *congrats*! 

LOVE - UD palette !


----------

